# TMI: Stringy/clotty period



## GreyGirl

Sorry if this is TMI, but I'm on CD2 and so far it's been a really watery/stringy/clotty period...does that mean anything? I was TTC last month and had high temps right til the end in my luteal phase, does that have any bearing on it? I have long cycles (last one was 44 days)
I don't normally have this kind of period, so wondering if it's normal or not :(


----------



## sparkle

I sometimes have quite stringy patches in my period if that makes sense. Perhaps it's related to the long cycle?

:hugs:


----------



## GreyGirl

Maybe, hadn't though of that - thanks, I feel better now :)


----------



## shelleney

Hey Grey.
I had an unusually clotty period this month.
I decided that it was my fertilised egg that tried to implanted, but didnt manage to stick.
What do you think yours could be?
xx


----------



## GreyGirl

could be the same i guess, maybe my high temps meant it fertilized but just didn't attach?


----------



## LoveLost

My first cycle after m/c was like that too. Having said that I also have long cycles.


----------



## Starry Night

My first several periods after my m/c were really strange. I normally had very heavy, clotty periods and after I had light, spotty ones with tiny, lumpy clots that were blackish (old) and stringy. Maybe it's your body trying to get old stuff left over from the miscarriage?


----------

